# Canon Pro-100 printer cleaning.



## monkey44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Got a Pro-100 printer with rollers that need cleaning -- it says "Open properties" and find "Maintenance" for cleaning roller, but I have no "Maintenance" label on menu...

I'm wondering if this requires a different update to drivers -- I began with Win 7 Pro, and am now running Win 10 Pro, but cannot find any icon to clean the rollers ... 

Yes, I could maybe clean by hand, but would prefer to do the maintenance with proper software and procedures. It will run the inkjet cleaning operation, but not the roller cleaning.

Me = kinda tech dumb, so if you have advice, please make it low-tech  Maybe a step x step process to find the maintenance app if it's available Thx B


----------



## monkey44 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hmmm --- 102 views, but no answer ... for those that still print with a Pixma Pro 100, Windows 10 will not run the auto clean programs ... there are no updates for that printer for W-10 OS.


So, you need to run it on a Windows 7 OS, or do it manually ... this info comes from the Canon site, which I found after a couple hours searching ... see ya! B


----------



## Geoffroy (Jul 25, 2018)

Recognize the importance that maybe we will get the information you need to apply it in life.


----------

